
A Bot Bought Dozens of RTX 3080 Units Before Consumers Could Grab Them - starlust2
https://www.pcmag.com/news/how-a-bot-bought-dozens-of-rtx-3080-units-before-consumers-could-grab-them
======
cinntaile
It's a controversial viewpoint but I don't have an issue with these scalpers.
This is just supply and demand. Nvidia should release more cards instead of
artificially limiting the supply on release day. Don't buy into the hype.

Don't buy the card on eBay for more than Nvidia's MSRP at launch and these
scalpers will be stuck with their cards. It will not hurt you in any way to
buy the card a few weeks later, on the contrary... Some of the initial bugs
will be ironed out and you as a consumer will be able to make a better choice
since there will be a lot more reviews to look at as well.

